# Warp speed steeping?



## Nightwalker (15/7/16)

How if possible, can I steep a juice quickly?


----------



## shaunnadan (15/7/16)

Nightwalker said:


> How if possible, can I steep a juice quickly?



The @Rowan Francis blitz ! 

You take a hand drill or dremel and attach a coffee stirrer thingy to it. Then blend your juice till it's almost a cream. 

Once blended nice and thick put the glass into an ultrasonic and let than sit for a few min . it will "melt " the cream back into a liquid. 


Repeat 3x times for a nice golden colour e juice . 

*just a side note but this introduces tons of bubbles into your juice and you can look at possible nic or flavour degradation. I usually only do this for my sample batches and then leave my big bottles to steep slowly in the cupboard.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (15/7/16)

Magnetic stirrer with a heat mat at no more than 35 degrees celcius. Will be done in about 8 hours.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/magnetic-stirrer-with-heat-diy.t21884/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (15/7/16)

microwave for 7 seconds on high

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## stevie g (15/7/16)

There is a thread if you look around on ECF where a guy did tests over 9 months and sent various samples to people to test and the conclusion was that a 60 degree Celsius water bath @4 hours was equivalent to 1 week. 
This method also outperformed the ultrasonic by a large margin and there was no loss of flavor, introduction of unwanted tastes or any Nicotine degradation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## stevie g (15/7/16)

This method is known as homogenization and is used in labs and production facilities to "pasteurize" fruit juice and energy drinks etc before bottling. 

How do I know this?. I work for one of the big 3 worldwide flavor companies and that was told to me by the department head of beverage creation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mac75 (15/7/16)

Alex said:


> microwave for 7 seconds on high



Then into the freezer for 10 min. Repeat three times. Leave in dark cupboard with cap off for an hour. This is my steeping process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (15/7/16)

Slow cooker on low for a few hours. For me, 2 - 4 hours for fruits, 6 - 8 hours for creams, 12 hours + for heavy creams.

Microwave for 3 - 5 seconds, into freezer for 7 mins, repeat 3 - 5 times, 30 mins stand without cap

Hot water bath until room temp, repeat as much as needed/you can.

Adding a lot of heat in quickly can degrade nic, I would suggest add nic after heat steeping for best effects

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/16)

Sprint said:


> There is a thread if you look around on ECF where a guy did tests over 9 months and sent various samples to people to test and the conclusion was that a 60 degree Celsius water bath @4 hours was equivalent to 1 week.
> This method also outperformed the ultrasonic by a large margin and there was no loss of flavor, introduction of unwanted tastes or any Nicotine degradation.


This sounds doable. In an open or closed container? If closed, immersed?


----------



## Spydro (16/7/16)

One hour in a UC bath is like a week of shake and store in the dark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (16/7/16)

Andre said:


> This sounds doable. In an open or closed container? If closed, immersed?


two methods that I'm aware of. Slow cooker up to the bottle neck or reptile heating pads enclosed in a box with a thermostat. 25ltr box will need about 50w worth of heating pads. 

And a thermometer for the slow cooker method to check you aren't going too high. A lot of slow cookers LOW modes hover around 60 degrees. 

Lids on for the duration of heat application then lids off while cooling down for an hour.


----------



## kev mac (16/7/16)

Caveman said:


> Slow cooker on low for a few hours. For me, 2 - 4 hours for fruits, 6 - 8 hours for creams, 12 hours + for heavy creams.
> 
> Microwave for 3 - 5 seconds, into freezer for 7 mins, repeat 3 - 5 times, 30 mins stand without cap
> 
> ...


Careful with those microwave ovens. The temperature can vary on different models and you don't want boiling oil.


----------



## SAVaper (16/7/16)

interesting


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/16)

I see steeping the same as finishing a gun stock. There are lots of power tools and sanders, but nothing beats the look of some elbow grease and a hand rubbed oil finish. Two to 3 weeks in a dark place is much less hassle than cleaning up all the above mentioned tools too. I just take the caps off for a few seconds every now and then when I remember to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cam (16/7/16)

i tend to agree with viper. nothing beats father time. 
if you must then a low constant temperature and frequent aggitation as already described above can help. 
but if you want a good result... be patient.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (16/7/16)

The video @kimbo posted here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/magnetic-stirrer-with-heat-diy.t21884/ is proof enough. The color change is evident and that is only 8 hours at minimum effort. I'm only waiting on the heating pads I ordered then I'm set.


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

Sprint said:


> two methods that I'm aware of. Slow cooker up to the bottle neck or reptile heating pads enclosed in a box with a thermostat. 25ltr box will need about 50w worth of heating pads.
> 
> And a thermometer for the slow cooker method to check you aren't going too high. A lot of slow cookers LOW modes hover around 60 degrees.
> 
> Lids on for the duration of heat application then lids off while cooling down for an hour.


I wonder if an induction plate would work?


----------

